# Powder Room Paint Job Underbid



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

Eric, maybe your prices are okay right now where you live. But once you start learning and can fix problems in one trip your fees must go up.
I dont care wether the homeowner makes $120 a day as a doctor and is pissed off that I can show up and make 75 for 10 mins he couldn't do it and it takes experience to figure stuff all out. Some folks think $2 is too much. Stay away from these people. Dont forget you have to run around trying to do estimates and if you are to be compensated 25 and hour you have to add that time in. 
Working for 25 an hour may seem great, but when business slows down and your at home for 4 days, the bills don't stop coming in. 
One thing you learn is never cut the trades you are competing with even if you are still learning. It will just come back to haunt you. Not only will every painter in town be pissed at you for your pricing.
Wait till the guy you painted his bath tells all his buddies what a great job you did for $30. 
Just my opinion. Murph


----------



## Dolly07 (Dec 24, 2009)

Eric S said:


> I have been charging an hourly rate of 15.hr for all of the work I do as a young Handyman (34 yr old). This rate is charged for all the paint jobs I take on as well...Not anymore! From now on I will be charging a $25.hr minimum zero exceptions.
> 
> I made the mistake of telling cust that I could do a powder rm in 2hrs. It took me an 1/2 to 1hr to remove hardware from walls, cover the light, and floor. 2 & 1/2hrs to paint and 45mins to clear out the powder rm and re-install hardware. Result: sticking to my word and only charging $30.00 for the job. To make things worse, I was working in there with a six foot ladder. :wallbash:
> 
> ...


By the sounds of it... you should seriously consider not painting anymore. It sounds like you have no idea what rate to charge, how long something will take, how to properly apply the paint you are using, or even the proper equipment to use.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

3 yr old thread he is probably working at MCd's by now.


----------

